
Google Analytics blog integrates Mixpanel analytics - notknifescience
https://skitch.com/garryposterous/f9gj4/skitched-20111007-185459
======
avichal
Google is normally not outwardly competitor focused. Makes me think there are
acquisition discussions going on behind the scenes and this is part of the
diligence.

~~~
Skywing
Well, I know things are said and then they can change, but Mixpanel states in
their "we're hiring" posts, on here, that they're not looking to be acquired.
Wonder how much money it'd take to change that?

~~~
outside1234
"not looking to be acquired" ==> not looking, but if we're found, hells yes
I'll take $20M.

~~~
jackowayed
$20M seems really low for Mixpanel. It's a reasonable multiple of what they've
raised, but they've built a really good product that seems to be getting a lot
of profitable traction. Especially in this market, I'd expect an acquisition
to be >= 50M.

I genuinely believe that they don't really want to be acquired, but obviously
a good enough offer (probably ~100M) could make them reconsider

------
dsl
Makes sense that a company that dogfoods its own products would also use
competitors products to see how they measure up. Competitive intelligence is
common among large companies, however you don't see it much in the valley.

------
jcampbell1
My head is exploding.

Is google analytics not good enough for the Google analytics team?

Is the google analytics team using other products to understand the
competitive landscape?

Or is Mixpanel a fundamentally different product, and Google Analytics is
using Mixpanel to gather additional information?

~~~
jojopotato
Maybe they're trying to see what the difference in numbers is between the two
products?

~~~
skadamat
Yeah that's what I thought too

------
citricsquid
checked and verified, also went to a few random blogspot blogs and google
blogs, none have mixpanel code, means it's analaytics.blogspot specific?

------
tuxcanfly
Know thy enemy, know thyself - Sun Tzu, The Art of War

------
mva
Keep your friend close, but keep your "enemies" or competitors closer. Make
sense to compare results of both of these products.

------
evolution
Is there any possible way where I can combine both analytics and mixpanel data
to run complex reports?

------
voidfiles
The best part of GA buying Mixpanel is that maybe GA could loose the flash
based graphs.

